# Intermittent air conditioner - 98 Jetta TDI



## Jack in NB (May 2, 2004)

The air conditioner works for 3 to 5 minutes after a cold start, then shuts off. Seems to coincide with engine reaching operating temp. It will not restart until the car sits for several hours.
The heater control does not operate in the #1 (low) fan setting. 2,3 & 4 positions work normally. I don't know if this is a factor - Bentley says defective switch causes problems with Air, but that switch is a $75 item locally. I'd hate to replace it and still have the air conditioner problem!
Any thoughts?
TIA!
Jack Wetmore


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Intermittent air conditioner - 98 Jetta TDI (Jack in NB)*

Does a TDI have a AC cutout switch like a 2.0 does. 

This is a copy and paste from Dan J. Reeds website.
A/C works for a short time, and then shuts off once car warms up = Replace Cut-Out Switch on cooling flange or jump it.


----------



## Jack in NB (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Intermittent air conditioner - 98 Jetta TDI (dan0954)*

Thanks.
I'm not sure if they are the same, but I'll have a look for that switch.
Now - how did you find the Ross item?
I couldn't get any responses from my search efforts.


----------



## Jack in NB (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Intermittent air conditioner - 98 Jetta TDI (Jack in NB)*

That should be "Reed" not "Ross"!


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Intermittent air conditioner - 98 Jetta TDI (Jack in NB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack in NB* »_That should be "Reed" not "Ross"!

He is a very smart person, that hangs out or I see him more in the MKIII forum. He has a very cool website, with a lot of good information for MKIII's.
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm


----------

